# Old AR clean up



## Smuglovesgod1st (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, 

I have been doing medical billing and coding for the past 18 years to include (cardiology, rhematology, pediatrics, home health, orthopedic, family practice and podiatry but I'm not certified. I am finially going the take the exam towards the end of this year. I'm currently contracting with medical offices assiting them in cleaning up their old AR to free their staff up to work on the current claims. 

?????If any one knows of any offices that's in need of this service please let me know. I only want the problem accounts that the office is spending alot of time on trying to get them paid.  Please advise. 

My email address is: advancedhealthcare1@yahoo.com Iif any one is interested or know someone who is please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------

